# Intersono



## pharmchick

Is it just me or does Intersono (Ukraine) seem to be too greedy?? I have asked them about going there for surrogacy with my cousin as a surrogate and they said it will be a total of about 6500 euros for the whole process but I need to pay 25% NOW. I have not even started on all the medical tests they require you to do prior to even starting the treatment (blood tests, scans, smear etc) but they want me to pay NOW. Honestly, if it wasn't for the good reviews people are giving for Intersono, I wouldn't consider going there. It's just that a beggar doesn't chose . Only Intersono and ISIDA are the clinics which have solid reputation in terms of surrogacy in the Ukraine. I have emailed ISIDA to ask them about surrogacy with my own surrogate and they have not even replied me yet. Not sure they do surrogacy.


----------



## pharmchick

By the way, I just got another email from Intersono stating the total cost suddenly as 6900 euros  No explanation as to what caused the increase from 6500. That's exactly what I mean. They seem too money oriented. I am just hoping that they are not the sort of company who will bombard me with unexpected costs during the cycle.


----------



## cancofused

We had similar experience with Intersono and decided not to go with them.... Too many weird changes in the prices....


----------



## pharmchick

It's crazy. I am running out of options in the Ukraine now. I contacted ISIDA last week to ask if they do surrogacy if I bring my own surrogate, no response yet.  I am wondering if there are any clinics in western europe (except UK) which can perform surrogacy. I have contacted some fertility clinics in belgium because I know altruistic surrogacy is allowed there.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Reprofit will do it in Czech as I spoke to them


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have you considered south Africa as well legal there


----------



## nostalgicsam

I mentioned Reprofit in CZ b4, they do surrogacy cheaper than here in the UK, I only know excellent things about them


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi pharmchick,
I know that Reprofit (Brno - Czech Republic) does surrogacy IF you take your own surrogate mother. On their website there's (www.reprofit.cz / about us / our partners) a link to myivfalternative.com where you will find the story of an American-Czech woman (Magdalena Cogbill) who travelled from the USA to CZ, with her American surrogate (and frozen embryos!!), so that she would undergo embryo transfer at Reprofit. Her daughter was born on May 18th 2009. I'm very prone to take my Ukrainian (from La Vita Felice) surrogate mother to Reprofit.  Best,  FM


----------



## Want-a-baby

... ah, JJ1, as for South Africa, I guess things are a bit more complicated now, after the law has changed in 2010. I'm almost 100% sure that, according to the new law, you must LIVE in South Africa if you intend to use the services of a South African surrogate mother. Best, FM


----------



## pharmchick

Any idea what sort of prices Reprofit charges?


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi pharmchick, the prices below will be valid from July 2011. Their IVF coordinator for English speaking patients is Eva Kopecna. She is always very prompt and helpful.

Assisted Reproduction 
Procedures cost 
Valid from July 2011 
IVF cycle total (includes ICSI, EC, AH, KRYO + infections) 1950 €
IVF cycle without ET  800 € 
MINIMAL stimulation IVF  800 € 
Sperm freezing  50 € 
Embryos freezing  200 € 
5 year fee for keeping frozen embryos  200 € 
Frozen-thawed embryo transfer  250 € 
MESA/TESE  600 € 
Diagnostic hysteroscopy  350 € 
Drugs for IVF (recFSH - Puregon, Gonal)  1300 - 1500 € 
Drugs for OD cycle  (depot GnRH inj., Estrofem, Utrogestan)  300 € 
Donor sperm  150 € 
IUI  150 € 
OOcyte donation cycle  4500 € 

Hope this helps!
Good luck,  FM


----------



## pharmchick

Reprofit certainly has better prices. Nostalgicism, have you personally done a surrogacy cycle there? Were you successful at your first attempt? Also the czech republic is closer distance wise I think compared to Lviv in the Ukraine, so potentially cheaper flight tickets too... I will email them next week to find out more.


----------



## pharmchick

thanks for the the interesting info everyone .


----------



## YURSKIY

I was just reading the messages above and felt I had to comment on this subject.
We have recently finished a very successful surrogacy programme with Intersono. As a result of this surrogacy, we brought home two gorgeous baby girls. 
Intersono's services are not cheap, but we feel that the money we paid, was worth every penny. We received a huge amount of support and 100% involvement, throughout the pregnancy and after the birth.  The medical staff, legal team and translators, were all extremely helpful, supportive and understanding. Unlike many other hospitals, which we have used (in this country and abroad) we were treated as individuals and not another number. 
We feel very strongly that if we had gone to Intersono in the first place, we would have saved time, money and the stress of many negative attempts.
Yurskiy


----------



## lily17

AVA Peter in St Petersbug Russia will do surrogacy only with known UK surrogate ( or surrogate you find from UK)- They said surrogacy with Russian surrogate is too complex because of legal red tape to get baby back to UK, so only surrogates with UK passports will be treated.
Lily


----------



## Father_not_yet

Hi, can any one provide me with Intersono email pls?


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Rey,
I haven't used Intersono's services but, according to the posts I've read on FF and the e-mails (many) sent back and forth, they would be on top of my list if I had to pick a surrogacy agency in Ukraine, Georgia, Russia or India. 
The e-mails addresses are: [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]
Good luck  , FM


----------

